

Ask HN: Is there a startup community in Phoenix/Scottsdale, AZ area? - tomburke

What's the startup community like in the Phoenix / Scottsdale area?  How can I get involved?  I just launched a startup that's based out of Scottsdale.
======
icey
Hey fellow Phoenician! Most of the startup stuff I've seen out here has gone
through Gangplank (<http://www.gangplankhq.com/>) but this Quora thread may
have more information for you: [http://www.quora.com/Mircea-
Goia/Posts/Startup-scene-in-Phoe...](http://www.quora.com/Mircea-
Goia/Posts/Startup-scene-in-Phoenix-Arizona-what-I-have-found-since-living-
here)

~~~
tomburke
Thanks for the links! I wasn't aware of Gangplank. I'm definitely going to
swing by some of their upcoming events.

